# Orange Krate chain guard ?



## pchmotoho (Aug 19, 2015)

Are all 5 speed Orange Krate chain guards the same from 68 - 72?  Are their any part numbers or any other identifiers which would indicate that say you had 69 guard on a 72.

Thanks


----------



## tinslate (Aug 20, 2015)

Yep, all the same, no part numbers to indicate a specific year. The only difference with the orange krate is the '73 is painted sunset orange vs kool orange.


----------



## pchmotoho (Aug 20, 2015)

tinslate said:


> Yep, all the same, no part numbers to indicate a specific year. The only difference with the orange krate is the '73 is painted sunset orange vs kool orange.





Great.  Thanks


----------

